

Ask HN: How to find a business partner from San Francisco? - carcruz

We are a small app(iOS, Android, WP) dev company based in Colombo Sri Lanka. Looking for a partner to represent us in San Francisco targeting startups. What would be the best way to find such a partner for this purpose?
======
tejasm
One of the ways would be to find a cofounder on sites like cofounderslab.com,
founder2be.com, et al.

